# help! never done photo shoot before



## carlito87 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi my name is Carlito and I'm new to the photography world. I have a Nikon d40 I was told it's a older yet great camera to start and practice with. I would like some pointers on how to get started with doing photo shoots. What to bring? What to say to the model? How to pose them or should they pose how they want? Like I said I have lots to learn and you guys sound like you know slot and can teach me.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## rexbobcat (Aug 6, 2012)

I usually say something along the lines of "first, take off your clothes, then please step into the pool of strawberry jello."

Seriously though, I have no idea what kind of modeling you're wanting to photograph, or what equipment you have so...it's hard to give advice...


----------



## Jaemie (Aug 6, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> I usually say something along the lines of "first, take off your clothes, then please step into the pool of strawberry jello."


----------



## Jaemie (Aug 6, 2012)

carlito87 said:


> Hi my name is Carlito and I'm new to the photography world. I have a Nikon d40 I was told it's a older yet great camera to start and practice with. I would like some pointers on how to get started with doing photo shoots. What to bring? What to say to the model? How to pose them or should they pose how they want? Like I said I have lots to learn and you guys sound like you know slot and can teach me.  Thanks in advance.



Hi Carlito - Welcome.  

Like rexbobcat said, it's hard to answer your question without more information. At the very least, bring some reflectors and a flash other than the one on your camera.


----------



## Forkie (Aug 6, 2012)

By the sounds of your post, it sounds like you need to start pressing the shutter button and taking some photos before starting any photo shoots!


----------



## KmH (Aug 6, 2012)

There are web sites and books about photographic lighting, posing, props, and all the other things related to doing photography.

You are basically asking people here to write you several books.

You'll eventually need to understand most of the information found here - Digital Photography Tutorials

There are thousands, and thousands more wannabe models, than there are working models. 

You don't show in your profile where you are located but you could take a look at Where Professional Models Meet Model Photographers - ModelMayhem

Light Science and Magic, Fourth Edition: An Introduction to Photographic Lighting 
Posing for Portrait Photography: A Head-to-Toe Guide for Digital Photographers


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 6, 2012)

It sounds as if  you're putting the cart before the horse here. 
You don't just get a camera and begin shooting models. You have to learn HOW to do it first, starting with exposure and composition and moving on to creative exposure, lighting, posing...
Then you will need reflectors, lighting, backdrops and a couple of different lenses. Some triggers and receivers. That should get you started. 
You can start to learn about exposure here  Digital Photography Tips and Tutorials
and composition here  Guidelines for Better Photographic Composition.


----------



## carlito87 (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks guys I appreciate all comments you have to offer and I'm taking them all in. I done a few maternity shoots with just my camera and extra flash on the beach they came out great at least that is what I think lol. I also done a child cake smash in the park but again just camera and long and shorter lens was all I took with me.


----------



## carlito87 (Aug 6, 2012)

Also I'm really bad with reading and understanding what I'm reading I'm more of a hands on show me how type or get to the point. I know it's not always the best way to learn that way.


----------



## KmH (Aug 6, 2012)

Then you're going to require _*a lot*_ more time than normal as far as learning all that you will need to know. Plus you will have major gaps in your knowledge and understanding.

I highly recommend you seriously consider taking a remedial reading class, or find out if you're dyslexic. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dyslexia


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 6, 2012)

carlito87 said:


> Also I'm really bad with reading and understanding what I'm reading I'm more of a hands on show me how type or get to the point. I know it's not always the best way to learn that way.


 Well, a text based forum will probably not help you much. Try finding photo clubs, mentors, meetups, photographers in your area to help you in real life, rather than text.


----------



## shefjr (Aug 6, 2012)

I would suggest if you need more of a visual to try YouTube. B&H has many long and short lectures that may help you. Best of luck.


----------



## carlito87 (Aug 6, 2012)

OK maybe I worded that wrong I don't have a problem with reading or anything like that. I have my GED and graduated high school already went thru community college. What I was trying to say is I prefer more of a visual or short cuts like getting help on here from you guys vs having to stick my nose in a book and read stuff I might be able to skip over


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 6, 2012)

:roll:


Then you're not really interested in learning.


----------



## carlito87 (Aug 6, 2012)

OK I know forums can be stuff because you only read what is right in front of you so I have to pick what I say carefully. I don't mind reading and learning and I'm taking in everything you guys are saying. I even took the time to read some of the links. All I was saying was I prefer to do it another way not to say I'm closed minded to traditional ways of learning


----------



## starzgem (Aug 6, 2012)

The way that comes across is that you want the members of this forum to do all the work for you.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Aug 6, 2012)

Or perhaps let the hair and makeup artist pose them for you


----------



## carlito87 (Aug 6, 2012)

Pretty good point Yea I could bring along my friend who can pose them Thanks for that idea. And no not at all I don't want anyone to do the work for me. You guys have more experience and I want to learn but from guys that have been there so you can tell me the do's and don't so I don't get stuck learning the wrong stuff


----------



## KmH (Aug 6, 2012)

Good luck with your photography.


----------



## MiiLovely (Aug 6, 2012)

I understand where you are coming from! Id rather ask one on one a certin question then go parading through a book and get frustrated when I dont understand. (Though I do both of these anyways lol) 
I also think , if you are a more visual hands on person, try youtubing a few modeling shoots that are what you will be doing. Itll give you a general idea for the posing n such


----------

